# WTP Volta/Zodiac oder ein Gebrauchtes BMX ?!



## Philipp_ (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin am Ã¼berlegen ob ich mir ein WTP Volta oder Zodiac kaufen soll oder ein gebrauchtes mit sehr vielen teilen von Odyssey..
nur ist es eben gebraucht...es wÃ¼rde 1500â¬ kosten und ich wÃ¼rde es fÃ¼r 600â¬ bekommen mid allen rechnungen
also auch billiger wie das WTP Volta, das ich fÃ¼r 650â¬ bekommen wÃ¼rde oder das WTP Zodiac fÃ¼r 550â¬.

bin anfÃ¤nger, 15 jahre alt, 1,80m groÃ und will im bereich von Dirt/Street tÃ¤tig sein

auf was muss man achten (rahmengrÃ¶Ãe, usw...) ?
oder ist das als anfÃ¤nger nicht so wichtig ?


Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe und danke mal fÃ¼r eure antworten


----------



## holmar (6. Juni 2010)

ne teileliste vom gebrauchten wäre ganz geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philipp_ (6. Juni 2010)

Subrosa Pandora 20,75" TopTube, 13,75" Chainstay
    Odyssey Director Fork 41T Chromoly
    Odyssey Internal  Headset
    Mid-BB Conversion Kit
     Odyssey Elementary V2
    Odyssey Civilian svelte
    DuoBrand Griffe
    Odyssey PVC Barends
    Odyssey EVO2 U-Brake
    Odyssey  Monolever Small
    Shadow Conspiracy  Teflonbeschichtet
    Odyssey Soft Bremsbacke
     Shadow Conspiracy Penumbra Whitton Seat Pivotal
    Kink Stump Post Pivotal
    Odyssey P-Lyte Path Tire  20x2.10"
    Standard Schläuche
    Odysse  Felgenband
    Proper Front Wheel
Proper  Rear Wheel 9T Keramikkugellager
    Shadow  Conspiracy Sprocket 25T
    Shadow Conspiracy  Interlock V2 Chain
We the people Royal Crank 175mm
Odyssey Twisted PVC Pedals


----------



## holmar (6. Juni 2010)

ich bin mal so frei:
Subrosa Pandora 20,75" TopTube, 13,75" Chainstay
Odyssey Director Fork 41T Chromoly
Odyssey Internal Headset
Mid-BB Conversion Kit
Odyssey Elementary V2
Odyssey Civilian svelte
DuoBrand Griffe
Odyssey PVC Barends
Odyssey EVO2 U-Brake
Odyssey Monolever Small
Shadow Conspiracy Teflonbeschichtet
Odyssey Soft Bremsbacke
Shadow Conspiracy Penumbra Whitton Seat Pivotal
Kink Stump Post Pivotal
Odyssey P-Lyte Path Tire 20x2.10"
Standard Schläuche
Odysse Felgenband
Proper Front Wheel
Proper Rear Wheel 9T Keramikkugellager
Shadow Conspiracy Sprocket 25T
Shadow Conspiracy Interlock V2 Chain
We the people Royal Crank 175mm
Odyssey Twisted PVC Pedals


----------



## Philipp_ (6. Juni 2010)

holmar schrieb:


> ich bin mal so frei:
> Subrosa Pandora 20,75" TopTube, 13,75" Chainstay
> Odyssey Director Fork 41T Chromoly
> Odyssey Internal Headset
> ...



und was haltest du von dem ?
welches soll ich mir nehmen ?!


----------



## RISE (6. Juni 2010)

Subrosa.


----------



## Philipp_ (6. Juni 2010)

RISE schrieb:


> Subrosa.


ist jedoch gebraucht
darum bin ich am überlegen
nur bessere teile...und jedoch sind aber die rechnungen dabei


----------



## BaronAlex (6. Juni 2010)

Gebraucht is egal, solange nicht's gerissen, gebrochen oder verbogen is


----------



## Philipp_ (6. Juni 2010)

aber der lenker und der vorbau sind selbst gestrichen in schwarz...und falls da ein riss oder so etwas ist ?

also soll ich das gebrauchte nehmen
und sollte man auf irgendetwas achten wie lenkerhöhe, rahmenlänge usw..?!
und was sollt eich vor allem vor dem kauf bei dem rad testen ?!

LG und danke schonmal für eure antworten


----------



## RISE (6. Juni 2010)

Die Rahmengröße am Subrosa ist gewissermaßen perfekt für die Größe (theoretisch, praktisch hängt es immer vom Geschmack ab), die Teile sind durch die Bank weg besser als bei den meisten Kompletträdern und wie Alex das schon sagte, macht es nichts, wenn es gebraucht ist, solange es keine großen Schäden hat. Den selbstlackierten Lenker erkennst du allenfalls durch Kratzer, es sei denn der Vorbesitzer kann nun gar nicht lackieren. Der Lenker wär aber auch mein einziger Kritikpunkt, da würde ich was höheres nehmen, aber deswegen ein wesentlich schlechter ausgestattetes Komplettrad zu nehmen, wäre eine Fehlentscheidung. Wobei die WTP auch gut sind.


----------



## Philipp_ (8. Juni 2010)

RISE schrieb:


> Die Rahmengröße am Subrosa ist gewissermaßen perfekt für die Größe (theoretisch, praktisch hängt es immer vom Geschmack ab), die Teile sind durch die Bank weg besser als bei den meisten Kompletträdern und wie Alex das schon sagte, macht es nichts, wenn es gebraucht ist, solange es keine großen Schäden hat. Den selbstlackierten Lenker erkennst du allenfalls durch Kratzer, es sei denn der Vorbesitzer kann nun gar nicht lackieren. Der Lenker wär aber auch mein einziger Kritikpunkt, da würde ich was höheres nehmen, aber deswegen ein wesentlich schlechter ausgestattetes Komplettrad zu nehmen, wäre eine Fehlentscheidung. Wobei die WTP auch gut sind.


ok
welchen lenker würdest du mir dann empfehlen ?
evtl.dann auch vom bikemarkt

die gabel, gehört die ein wenig gebogen ?
Odyssey Director Fork 41T Chromoly

und die sieht irgendwie auch ganz anders aus, als die anderen, da das kleine stück fehlt wo die reifen festgemacht werden, also direkt an der gabel wird der reifen montiert
also sie wie hier:
http://louisbrown08.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/aaron_ross_bike.jpg

hier die Odyssey Director Fork 41T Chromoly
http://www.discountcyclesdirect.co.uk/images/Odyssey%20Director%20Forks.jpg
und hier eine andere mid dem teil vorne
http://www.profirad.de/images/Odyssey_Fork_Race.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (8. Juni 2010)

Das die Gabel so aussieht, ist normal, bzw. beim Design der Gabel so gedacht. Da fehlt auch nichts. 
Lenker zu empfehlen ist so eine Sache, ich persönlich fahre den WTP MadMax, der ist 8,7" hoch und ich komm super damit zurecht, aber ich mag auch hohe Lenker und eine hohe Front. Du kannst es ja auch erstmal mit dem Civilian testen, dann wirst du ja nach einer Weile merken, ob er von der Höhe passt.


----------



## Philipp_ (8. Juni 2010)

RISE schrieb:


> Das die Gabel so aussieht, ist normal, bzw. beim Design der Gabel so gedacht. Da fehlt auch nichts.
> Lenker zu empfehlen ist so eine Sache, ich persönlich fahre den WTP MadMax, der ist 8,7" hoch und ich komm super damit zurecht, aber ich mag auch hohe Lenker und eine hohe Front. Du kannst es ja auch erstmal mit dem Civilian testen, dann wirst du ja nach einer Weile merken, ob er von der Höhe passt.


und wie ist die Gabel so ?


----------



## RISE (8. Juni 2010)

Soweit ich weiß leicht und stabil.


----------



## bmxer1 (25. Oktober 2010)

wer verkauft ein bmx bitte melden


----------



## DJ_BMX (25. Oktober 2010)

Ebay, Google, Bikemarkt, Umgebung, Freunde,... - maximaler Preis.


----------

